# planting a new tree next to a cut-down



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you cannot or will not remove the stump( small job) you can plant as close as you want. The crab apple trees roots will have no effect on your maple.The maple most likely will not live over winter in a plastic pot,unless you are in Cal or Fla., even then I would plant it.


----------

